# Time - by Pink Floyd - Guitar solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Folks,

I have a new video for you all to work over your bending intonation skills. This one was fun to do! Such a great solos by one of my absolute favs. 

Here is the link:

Time - by Pink Floyd - guitar solo w/tabs - YouTube

Cheers!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Liked! My favourite PF song, I might actually take a swing at learning this one.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Do it! Let me know how you make out with it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great vid Jeremy! Off for a couple of days from work so it has really inspired me to learn the solo. Pretty much have it down thank's to you. As you mentioned it really is a great bending intonation exercise.

Cheers!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

What key/scale combo is this lead?


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> What key/scale combo is this lead?


F#min - lots of chord tones so learn the backing chords. Hit my blog as i always do a small analysis on each of these solos.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> What key/scale combo is this lead?


F#m...relative major A....luv the song and everything from David Gilmore


----------

